# If you ignore it it will go away?



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Has anybody on here actually cured themselves of DP by doing this?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## GoneInSpace (Apr 14, 2008)

Nope, its impossible to ignore it at all times.
I am considering going on a heavy dose of meds. I am very much anti- pharmaceuticals but all other methods seem to have no effect. I think what you have to do is weigh your choices. This is something im beginning to accept....I have been suffering from DP and anxiety for so long and not taking meds because I felt that being in fear yet still feeling something was better than being a zombie and a vegetable...but slowly that balance is tipping towards the other direction.

Try to keep your mind busy as much as possible. Trying to willfully ignore this doesnt seem possible.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes

I have heard times that it went away or diminished greatly when they ignored it and focused outward.. Even in my case when I learned to ignore it and not let it bother me, It got a whole lot better, didn't go away but got a lot better. I just focused my pain by putting it towards excersize and other things.

Negativity isn't gonna help anyone, it's a trap and a lot of people are stuck in it. I find myself getting caught in it too but I do my best to brush it off because I know it's only gonna make me worst and people around me aren't gonna care about a negative.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Not unless you deal with what caused it.


----------



## Ni Hi Li St. (Jul 1, 2006)

There was a period in my life when I did sort of ignore it (it was easier to do so before I knew what DP was). No, it didn't go away for me either, but it did bother me much less.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:lol: It makes me think of that game where you're winning as long as you don't think of it but as soon as you do you lose! 
I don't know if anyone will know what I'm talking about but if you do.. 
sorry for reminding you.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

no clue lol, i think i get it though. i sure would be bad at that game haha.


----------



## AlexDP'd (Nov 10, 2007)

haha wow layla, interesting that literally 20 minutes ago I was looking at a facebook group about 'that game' on a friend's profile, of whom I haven't talked to in a million years.....talk about a freaky coincidence! Also, yeah I guess we just both lost. again.


----------



## Avenged (Feb 21, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Not unless you deal with what caused it.


...With all due respect. What in the hell is that supposed to mean, exactly?

Many people flip into DP because of a reaction to a traumatic event or as you say "underlying life circumstances". But what about the countless MORE. Yes I said MORE because there are more, COUNTLESS MORE people who have no "underlying cause". I was reading a book and feeling fine when I got home from work 2 days ago. I was reading and I read one sentence in a paragraph. A random sentence in a book. It somehow triggered in me a pang of anxiety and from that instant on I was Depersonalized. Something to do with (organizing and setting goals)....and a general reminder at that sentence that somehow nothing was permanent in life. I don't know......look thats just what happened. And I can barely function now.

Am I supposed to "deal" with the sentence I read in the book? ..Give me a break.... Or please, more fully explain yourself. Especially with the situation I've provided. Please, just do one or the other. I can't readily believe there is a deep seated cause for this. Its a stupid random triggering in my brain which set it off. Now how to get out of it......thats the question.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Nope (+ Post count)


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Has anybody on here actually cured themselves of DP by doing this?


The cognitive changes have been far more influential than the subjective oddness of living in a dream. If I didn't have cognitive issues, I wouldn't really be bothered about living in a dream. The dream is ok I feel...it is the cognitive stuff I feel embarassed about.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Unless you've been raped, almost killed or something else traumatic that caused this.
It's hard to "work on the underlying cause".
mine was probably denying to deal with some negative happenings in my life and emotions + too much weed who lead to a serious "badtrip" and here i am.
the only way to get out of it is to get over the anxiety and mvoe on in life.

Ofcourse when I get out of this shit there will be no more weed smoking, pondering existance and I'll try to get better emotional health and physical health, simply because this helps.
Also I will not sit alone and do nothing but ruminate.
I'll fill my life up so much that I'll from morning to night have something to do, and in the weekends I'll relax with friends.
Cause if you think about it, thats the only life thats worth living.
If you can't cure this, suicide is far better.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

So why are you waiting to do all those things that you mentioned. Shouldn't you start now if you wish to live the DP free life you are describing?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

I haven't been on this forum the apst 2 months because Im doing exactly this =)
It takes time and is hard... but everything worht having is


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well that is really good to hear. Congratulations on not letting this shit ruin your life.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

> If you ignore it it will go away?


Yep!
Well it did for me, whether or not it was because I just didn't obsess over it or just taking the piss out of it.......I will never know.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey this is pretty interesting to me because I tried all year to ignore it and was even successful but it never went away. For you you were able to ignore it and it passed. For me I am taking parasite killing supplements and am having more DP free days. My guess is that we are all so confused about what to do because we are all experiencing DP for different reasons. Therefore there's no one way to get rid of it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

If you truely managed to ignore it you wouldn't have it anymore...
Hard to explain but, DP is just a "symptom" made by the brain, so basically thinking about it keeps it alive.
Kind of like a "OCD thought", let's say you get a thought that ur brain is melting (totally irrational) the more u thhink about it, eventually the brain will even make you feel like ur brain is TRUELY melting.
If you manage to ignore it, relax, it will eventually go away cause it was all a "illusion".
same is DPDR, it's not real, sure it fucksup ur perception because ur so stressed, but if u ignore it, the very thing that cause u the stress, the stress will dissapear and you will "get out of it" because the symptoms food is gone and it's starving to death...

Wow that sounded lol

Anyway my main point: if you truely manage to ignore it and dont have severe anxiety all the time, DPDR cannot survive, if it stil ldoes, its not DPDR, its something else...

I'm far from cured, but it's mostly because I got so sick Pure O (mental ocd thoughts) ecspecially existential ones, you wouldn't beleive me even if I elaborated on them, and you would most likely comit suicide immediately.
So I cannot get peace before these are resolved, and I move on with life...

When DPDR'ed as extreme as mine is, your only view of life is "life is torture" and suicide is justified, but if I kill myself I wont ever get back to the normal "life is a gift" "experience is experience" right now all I experience is torture, so if I want to kill myself I do it, I've even told my mom this and convinced her to understand that if I comit suicide it's for the better...
so unless you've got it that bad you've had to explain to your mom that eventhough from the outside ur not changed at fucking all, you still need to comit suicide , consider yourself pretty good with a good prognosis


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Ok so what is a person like me supposed to do who basically got ditched by her therapist because she said there were no underlying causes for why I felt like I did having probed me (mentally) from every angle?!


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Phasedout24 said:


> Ok so what is a person like me supposed to do who basically got ditched by her therapist because she said there were no underlying causes for why I felt like I did having probed me (mentally) from every angle?!


Your therapist is a moron, I would try to find one who is just going to listen to you and just be open to your experience and provide emotional support. I dont put any faith in the analysis type approach because even if you get a mental understanding of what is causing your problems it doesnt mean it will go away.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

la..la..la


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

I have ignored it for the last 2 or 3 years, and yes, I have gotten better.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

If you have brain fog... then the chances are that ignoring it will not help because you can not ignore feeling drunk all the time,


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Copeful said:


> If you truely managed to ignore it you wouldn't have it anymore...
> Hard to explain but, DP is just a "symptom" made by the brain, so basically thinking about it keeps it alive.
> Kind of like a "OCD thought", let's say you get a thought that ur brain is melting (totally irrational) the more u thhink about it, eventually the brain will even make you feel like ur brain is TRUELY melting.
> If you manage to ignore it, relax, it will eventually go away cause it was all a "illusion".
> ...


I am worried for you, no one needs to be suicidal even if you think you've figured out theres no God or spirituality or whatever your beliefs on life are. OCD creates a lot of false ideas so your existential OCD is feeding a load of lies to you by your over stressed and tired mind, then you've feed those thoughts to a point that has truely messed up your mind. Let all of this meaning of life stuff go! Just live! Go and have some fun, disregard what you think is so bad that you have to die and find a positive, fun meaning to life. There is one, you just can't see it yet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

....


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

I had extremely bad brain fog, but I have ignored this disorder for the past 2 to 3 years and I have gotten better. It is extremely hard to do, but it is doable. You just can't focus on the feelings and thoughts of dp all the time or you will never ever get out of it.


----------

